# airCap - new valve pressure gauge cap



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

airCap : this new product from Trib Outdoors offers a foolproof way to continuously monitor the pressure in your inflatable. The two airCap models cover almost every type of valve the boating community will be familiar with, the only exceptions being original Leafield A-7 valves, and the Boston (or generic) flapper valves. Inexpensive insurance for those hot Summer days.


----------

